
Cairo Mural Spanning 50 Buildings Is Only Fully Visible from One Spot - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/epic-mural-spanning-50-buildings-fully-visible-one-spot/
======
frontier
Very frustrating video, would it be too much to ask for just a still photo!

~~~
quasarj
Seriously! The video even cuts out before it gets to the actual "sweet spot"..
this basically couldn't get any worse.

------
cousin_it
Wired imagines itself as a magazine for tech-savvy people, but frowns on ad
blockers?

------
oh_sigh
Who edited that video? It literally stops/fades out the moment it gets to the
point where you're supposed to look at the mural from.

Then it starts talking about the history of the oculus rift? Come on now.

